# another project LeMond city cruiser



## WVBicycles (Apr 15, 2017)

So my father and I recently scored a late 1990's LeMond Alp De Huez frameset at first it was just gonna be another item we take to the Copake swap to sell but after some thought we decided to build it up. I am thinking of doing a city cruiser themed single speed so I threw some parts at it and mocked it up. The wheels are 27" I used for the mock up and  will be using 700c in the long run but I just wanted to see how the fit would be with the Velo Orange city touring bars . My only problem is I want to use the Sugino GS drilled crankset which is a 52/40 so my question is would a 52x20 be an ideal ratio for city riding and bike paths?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 16, 2017)

If the terrain is relatively flat, 52/20 should give you a nice ratio that will allow you to get going pretty fast. That's what My Iver is geared at.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> If the terrain is relatively flat, 52/20 should give you a nice ratio that will allow you to get going pretty fast. That's what My Iver is geared at.





WVBicycles said:


> ...so my question is would a 52x20 be an ideal ratio for city riding and bike paths?



that's a 70" gear - exactly where most people want to be on a single-speed  (65-75") - dead center where most riders on geared bikes spend 98% of their time.
18 mph at 90 rpm.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gear-calc.html
98% of the miles on my International are logged on one rear cog splitting time between 70" and 77" half-steps.  I can maintain 20 mph on the 77" gear, and ride in the lead pack on our Sunday group rides.
The 70" gear takes me up the final 2-mile hill where we finish, but I can claim to be a pretty strong rider. 

My buddy has his SRAM 2-speed auto set up at 55" and 72", and of course he climbs some pretty good bluffs on that short gear.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rivendell has the good cork grips in stock
https://www.rivbike.com/collections...ieshas-portuguese-tree-cork-grips-pair-normal
There are "beaver cork" grips out there (Velo Orange), but these are the only full-ring cork bike grips offered anywhere.



mine have 7 coats of spar varnish - you basically wipe it down with a lint-free cloth that's been touched with spar varnish, let it absorb the oil, and do it again when it's dry.  After you've built it up a layer or two, let it dry for a day, and then buff away residual oil. 
Don't get it too thick, or it becomes slick when wet.  But unlike shellac, varnish is flexible and will never spall - it becomes part of the cork and behaves like cork.
You can use shellac on twine wraps and cloth wraps.  Two coats turn shellac and fabric into a tough composite, and the surface still feels like fabric.


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for the info guys I just wanted an excuse to use the drilled chain ring and the inner was just too small to be used for this project. My Roberts single speed is a 44 x16 which I love cause its perfect for city riding . Also Bulldog I like those grips I got some Cardiff cork grips for my Roberts and I did 2 coats of shellac on them. I will have to try that varnish on a future projects.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 3, 2017)

I finally found some time and decided to finish my LeMond city bike. My original plan was to do a single speed city cruiser but I changed my mind and decided to do a 1x6 flat bar road bike. With years of hording quality bicycle parts the only thing new on this bike is the Sun Race thumb shifter, cables and grips that's it.  I've been saving the NOS Dura Ace rear derailleur for the right project and the LeMond was it. I took it for a shake down right and it road super nice so I may have to add this ride to ever growing stable of bikes. I am still on the fence about the 39 tooth chain ring and wonder if I should swap it out for the 52.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice,I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 3, 2017)

Great info,loving those grips .I have the VO grips on my bikes ,I like those Rivendells .







bulldog1935 said:


> Rivendell has the good cork grips in stock
> https://www.rivbike.com/collections...ieshas-portuguese-tree-cork-grips-pair-normal
> There are "beaver cork" grips out there (Velo Orange), but these are the only full-ring cork bike grips offered anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks Dale I really don't need another bike but I've always wanted a LeMond over my years of collecting and riding so this could be a keeper. My color is red so I did what I could to add a little bit of it here and there on the bike to match the decals.


----------

